# A couple of good ones....



## watery eyes (Jun 15, 2007)

*Here are a couple good ones.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*

*Farmers Wisdom*


The old farmer had a large pond in the back, fixed up nicely with picnic tables, a barbecue pit, horseshoe courts, and some apple and peach trees. The pond was properly shaped and fixed up for swimming when it was built. 

One evening, the old guy decided to go down to the pond and look it over. He hadn't been there for a while. He grabbed a five gallon bucket to bring back some fruit. 

As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee. As he came closer, he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny dipping in his pond. As he approached, he made the women aware of his presence. 

At once, they all went to the deep end. 

One of the women shouted to him, â€œWe're not coming out until you leave.â€

The old man frowned, â€œI did not come down here to watch you young ladies swim naked, or to make you get out of the pond naked.â€ 

Holding up the bucket, he said, â€œI'm here to feed the alligator.â€ 

_*Moral: Old age and treachery will triumph over youth and skill...*_


*Asylum Test*
 
During a visit to the mental asylum, a visitor asked the Director what the criterion was which defined whether or not a patient should be institutionalized.

â€œWell,â€ said the Director, â€œwe fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to empty the bathtub.â€

â€œOh, I understand,â€ said the visitor. â€œA normal person would use the bucket because it's bigger than the spoon or the teacup.â€

â€œNo,â€ said the Director, â€œa normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a room with or without a view?â€



*Taking Care of Church Gossip*
 

Mildred, the Church gossip and self-appointed arbiter of the Church's morals, kept sticking her nose into other people's business. Several residents were unappreciative of her activities, but feared her enough to maintain their silence.

She made a mistake, however, when she accused George, a new member, of being an alcoholic after she saw his pickup truck parked in front of the town's only bar one afternoon. She commented to George and others that everyone seeing it there would know what he was doing.

George, a man of few words, stared at her for a moment and just walked away. He didn't explain, defend, or deny. He said nothing.

Later that evening, George quietly parked his pickup in front of Mildred's House... and left it there all night.


*Disease Prevention for the Organist*

Miss Beatrice, the Church organist, was in her eighties and had never been married. She was admired for her sweetness and kindness to all. One afternoon the Pastor came to call on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room. She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea. 

As he sat facing her old Hammond organ, the young minister noticed a cut-glass bowl sitting on top of it. The bowl was filled with water, and in the water floated, of all things, a condom! When she returned with tea and scones, they began to chat. 

The Pastor tried to stifle his curiosity about the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better of him and He could no longer resist. â€œMiss Beatrice,â€ he said, â€œI wonder if you would tell me about this?â€, pointing to the bowl. 

â€œOh, yes,â€ she replied, â€œIsn't it wonderful? I was walking through the park a few months ago and I found this little package on the ground. The directions said to place it on the organ, keep it wet and that it would prevent the spread of disease. Do you know I haven't had the flu all winter.â€


*Samaritan Zipper*



In a crowded city at a busy bus stop, a beautiful young woman wearing a tight leather skirt was waiting for bus. As the bus stopped and it was her turn to get on, she became aware that her skirt was too tight to allow her leg to come up to the height of the first step of the bus.

Slightly embarrassed and with a quick smile to the bus driver, she reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little, thinking that this would give her enough slack to raise her leg. She tried to take the step, only to discover that she couldn't.

So, a little more embarrassed, she once again reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little more, and for the second time attempted the step. Once again, much to her chagrin, she could not raise her leg. With a little smile to the driver, she again reached behind to unzip a little more and again was unable to take the step.

About this time, a large Texan who was standing behind her picked her up easily by the waist and placed her gently on the step of the bus.

She went ballistic and turned to the would-be Samaritan and screeched, â€œHow dare you touch my body! I don't even know who you are!â€

The Texan smiled and drawled, â€œWell, ma'am, normally I would agree with you, but after you unzipped my fly three times, I kind'a figured we was friends.â€


*Hope you enjoyed them......




*


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 15, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 15, 2007)

them were some good ones


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 16, 2007)

Excelent!


----------

